# Qualitative company analysis books?



## Dominover (29 June 2011)

Would anyone know of any books which cover Qualitative company analysis well.
I'm looking for something as a guide when assessing the qualitative aspects of a company for investment purposes. 

I already have Value.Able (Roger Montgomery) but I was wondering if there are any books / textbooks etc which cover this topic in depth. 

Thanks very much.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (30 June 2011)

*Re: Qualitative Company Analysis (books) ?*



Dominover said:


> Would anyone know of any books which cover Qualitative company analysis well.
> I'm looking for something as a guide when assessing the qualitative aspects of a company for investment purposes.
> 
> I already have Value.Able (Roger Montgomery) but I was wondering if there are any books / textbooks etc which cover this topic in depth.
> ...




Anything written by phil fisher normally has alot of qualitive analysis.

It's good that you have already read valuable, Because without the quantitave analysis the qualitive side is useless.

For example knowing which potatoes are the best is worthless if you can't work out the price per kilo.


----------



## Frankie (30 June 2011)

In terms of qualitative analysis, I look for director’s buying into their own companies.

I like to analyse the size of the investment they make. This gives me a clue as to how much “quality” they assign to their business. 

That’s one aspect of my analysis into the quality of a company.


----------



## drworm (30 June 2011)

*Re: Qualitative Company Analysis (books) ?*



Tysonboss1 said:


> Anything written by phil fisher normally has alot of qualitive analysis.




I agree. Phil Fisher's Common Stocks and Uncommon Profits, is one of the classics and a book Buffett credits for introducing qualitative aspects to his investments.


----------



## Dominover (30 June 2011)

Both, thanks very much for the response. 

I'll definitely be looking at that book. 

thanks again.


----------

